# Son's 1st Turkey



## Knot Tellin (Jun 21, 2010)

My 8 year old son shot his first turkey yesterday with a crossbow. He made a great shot and it didn't go anywhere; 2 steps and dead. We got it all on video; it will be great to look back 20-30 years from now and watch. It was _19 lbs, had a 7-1/8" Beard, and 3/4" Spurs_


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Haha thats awesome.. Got a few crossbow youths this weekend, great weapon of choice for a young hunter.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Looks like he's carrying a pretty full load and I'm sure grinning every step of the way. Awesome! Congrats to both of you.


----------



## Knot Tellin (Jun 21, 2010)

DEDGOOSE said:


> Haha thats awesome.. Got a few crossbow youths this weekend, *great weapon of choice for a young hunter*.


Agreed I think they are better than a 20 gauge for a kid. No recoil and further affective range if they are capable of making a good shot.


----------



## EdB (Feb 28, 2002)

Congratulations!


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

:lol: Looks like he's got the Hero Shot pose down pat!:lol:
Congrat to him on a fine hunt!


----------



## Sprytle (Jan 8, 2005)

Congrats!! That bird looks as big as he is when over the shoulder like that!! Love the face paint. My daughter has the second season and will be attemping to take her first with a CB as well.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2010)

Congrats to him!:coolgleam


----------



## kneedeep (May 30, 2008)

Thats great, congrats to both of you!


----------



## WMU05 (Oct 16, 2004)

Congrats! That last picture is awesome!


----------



## FireDoc66 (Oct 9, 2005)

Awesome! Congrats to him and you! Memories that'll last forever.


----------



## SPITFIRE (Feb 10, 2005)

Thats great congrates to the both of you! I sure am likeing this youth mentor program,this is what its all about folks. Will be getting lil vic out for May hunt,too many birthday parties and such rite now.


----------



## Coldwater Charters (Sep 17, 2000)

congrats


----------



## Tooth517 (Mar 2, 2007)

Fantastic! I know how exciting it is to see a child after their first successful hunt, last fall I caught my son taking his first deer(7 point) on video! Taking him out on his first turkey hunt this weekend! Congrats to your son!


----------



## HoytAlphaMax32 (Nov 10, 2009)

That's awesome! That ole gobbler is almost as big as the boy. Great pictures!


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Knot Tellin (Jun 21, 2010)

Thanks for all the comments. I have a video of the hunt I plan on putting on youtube. I was thinking of sending it to one of the hunting shows that are based out of Michigan. Which one would and of you send it to.


----------



## bucknduck (Nov 7, 2003)

Very Nice and congrats to you and your son! My 9yr old daughter will be going out this weekend after her first bird.


----------



## scottywolverine (Nov 12, 2008)

Knot Tellin said:


> Thanks for all the comments. I have a video of the hunt I plan on putting on youtube. I was thinking of sending it to one of the hunting shows that are based out of Michigan. Which one would and of you send it to.


Congrats to you and your son. Great pictures too! 
MOOD does a viewer video challenge, that would be a good place to start with the video.


----------



## DetroitDave (Dec 19, 2010)

Nice Bird! Post the video so we can see it too!:SHOCKED:


----------



## blood trail (Mar 31, 2010)

Awesome!!! I cant wait till this weekend for my little man to get out with the x-bow in hand for his first(hopeful) turkey at age 7.


----------



## Knot Tellin (Jun 21, 2010)

I finally got my son's video edited and up on YouTube. I wish I had a video editing program that would work with the format my camera records in. It was edited with the YouTube video editor. Hope you all like it. Check out my other videos, I have 2 other turkey hunts.
http://youtu.be/y8wgMWuReRk


----------

